# When you get a new Body (Camera) and Lenses, what do you do to check it out



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster

I finally pulled the trigger on a 5D3(refurb), and some L Glass.
What kind of checklist do you usually go thru to prove to yourself that your copy is good,
and don't need to send it back or for calibration right away?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2013)

First, I checked the number of actuations.

2nd, I did a AFMA on all my lenses, the results were similar to my 5D MK II

3rd, I put the lens cap on and took exposures of varying times, and then looked at the dark frame for excessive hot pixels or noise.

4. Took photos with my lenses with varying settings looking for over or under exposure.

5. On the 2nd Day, I started taking photos.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 3, 2013)

I shake it a little to make sure nothing rattles.

Apart from that, I just check all the ports look ok, there are no dents or scratches, a quick look inside to check the mirror, simple stuff like that. The real test is when you turn it on and start taking pictures. For that, following what Mt Spokane Photography suggested is a good idea.


----------



## Harv (Apr 3, 2013)

Charge the battery and go take pictures.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

Bodies I do pretty much what Mt. Spokane does. Lenses I check centering (equal corner sharpness, symmetrical vignetting), AFMA them and check AF consistency (with FoCal), and then I shoot for real.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 3, 2013)

I give it a sniff test and the old tire kick test. Usually followed by a series of shots on most AF points and all servo modes, etc.


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2013)

After charging the battery, learning the controls (if it is a new model, not just a copy of a model I already have), do some test shots of the dog (or if I am lucky my wife and the dog together). There are so many variables that it is hard to test everything - seldom get a new camera before a big shoot. Like to have a month or 2 early, but that is not always possible.


----------



## Richard8971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, nothing like a test run going out shooting.  

D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 3, 2013)

I take an evening to sit down and configure/learn the controls on the camera. With a new lens I'll take some 'real world' test shots in and around the house but nothing involving test charts or the like. Then I'll usually take it out on a foto-shoot the next weekend, always nice to use new gear  Any fault should quickly become apparent if you start using the stuff before the return period is over.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Apr 4, 2013)

Go out and take pictures - it's the only test that actually matters.


----------

